# Model X update - 5 seat option



## MelindaV

Tesla has added a 5 seat option to the Model X configuration starting at $83,000. 
To compare the 6 seat config is $88,500 and the 7 seat $89,500 - both requiring the $2,500 air suspension option that the 5 seat config does not.


----------



## Skione65

MelindaV said:


> Tesla has added a 5 seat option to the Model X configuration starting at $83,000.
> To compare the 6 seat config is $88,500 and the 7 seat $89,500 - both requiring the $2,500 air suspension option that the 5 seat config does not.


@MelindaV,

So are you telling us you're now converting your Model 3 Reservation to an X???   I want the first ride!!!

Ski


----------



## MelindaV

Heck no . 
But if tesla wants to give me a discount to make the model 3 a 2 seater, I'd take it!!


----------



## TrevP

Skione65 said:


> @MelindaV,
> 
> So are you telling us you're now converting your Model 3 Reservation to an X???   I want the first ride!!!
> 
> Ski


Hey, to have the money I'd Model S or and X today instead of the Model 3. I took a drive with the first Signature series delivered to an owner in Toronto today and let me tell you, Ludicrous is very addictive  It's a very very nice car. We did an extensive video shoot today on it so expect to see the results soon on our YouTube channel.


----------



## Skione65

TrevP said:


> Hey, to have the money I'd Model S or and X today instead of the Model 3. I took a drive with the first Signature series delivered to an owner in Toronto today and let me tell you, Ludicrous is very addictive  It's a very very nice car. We did an extensive video shoot today on it so expect to see the results soon on our YouTube channel.


@TrevP,

Looking forward to it!

Ski


----------



## T3SLA_NC

MelindaV said:


> Tesla has added a 5 seat option to the Model X configuration starting at $83,000.
> To compare the 6 seat config is $88,500 and the 7 seat $89,500 - both requiring the $2,500 air suspension option that the 5 seat config does not.


I thought the 5 seat config was standard. It isn't new.


----------



## AEDennis

T3SLA_NC said:


> I thought the 5 seat config was standard. It isn't new.


Yes... However, Tesla has been mum on details on the five seat configuration for over half a year until these things were released.

I was at a Tesla Social event with a very early reservation holder who was "on hold" until the five seat configuration details were provided. I don't remember if he was a Signature or regular reservation holder, but he was getting quite perturbed, and this was in May 2016.


----------

